# Upgrading from a first gen i5 laptop - moderate gaming required - budget 35k



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello everyone!
I'm new here at TD.
I currently have an Acer Aspire 5745 (i5 variant) with onboard graphics. Lately, I have been playing FIFA 13 on my laptop and find the laptop incapable of coping with the game at even low settings. Running the game at very low settings is no fun. Also, I'd like to play other games as well so the incompetence of the current graphics chip will really get on my nerves.

Okay, so here go the nitty gritties -
What's your Budget? - 30-35k
What will be your primary usage for the notebook be? Moderate Gaming, Multimedia, office apps, spss, some photoshop
What size and weight considerations do you have? Mainstream - 15.6"
Any brand that you prefer, or any brand that you detest? HP ( service issues), Acer(already using)
Any other considerations? Decent Battery life; a 900p display would really stretch the wishful thinking I guess but the display(even if 1366x768) needs to be good[vibrant, very good contrast ratio, decent brigtness levels], USB 3 ports, Good sound. Chicklet keyboard
I've considered the following laptops -
1. Samsung NP350E5C-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com NP350E5C-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph)&as=on&as-show=on&otracker=start&as-pos=p_1&pid=COMDK6Y9SZNHJ7EX
2. *www.flipkart.com/samsung-np3...MDK6Y9DTZKRQHK&icmpid=reco_pp_same_computer_1 - If only this had USB 3!
3. Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Notebook ( Intel Core i3-3120M/4 GB /750 GB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com - weak 3 cell battery, no dvd drive.
4. *www.flipkart.com/lenovo-idea...z500&ref=3befee81-54d2-45ce-b232-1416666acb3d - is this available cheaper locally?
Also, please advice if it would be better to wait for the 4th gen processors to arrive so that I get better choice or at least expect the prices of these laptops to fall further. Richland should also be making its way into most laptops so I'd like to see some manufacturer come up with 8650G+8750M variant with the A10-5750 processor.
PS - would also like to add an SSD in addition to the existing hard drive in the near future.
Any suggestions folks?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 13, 2013)

Go for this one.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 13, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Go for this one.



Yeah that one is good for your budget. That GPU can handle all games for next 2 years, maybe.....


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks mates. I've heard a lot about the service issues with hp so am doubtful. How about those samsung laptops? they have a better graphics card - 8750m.
isn't that better?


RON28 said:


> Go for this one.





anupam_pb said:


> Yeah that one is good for your budget. That GPU can handle all games for next 2 years, maybe.....


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 13, 2013)

Also, how is this laptop? - Sony VAIO Fit 15E F15213SN/W Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2013)

actually you heard wrong, Samsung laptops have bad after sales service than HP in laptop department. AMD 8750M is good but i saw a laptop at croma with 64bit bus width. so highly doubt that graphic is better than 7670M


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 14, 2013)

RON28 said:


> actually you heard wrong, Samsung laptops have bad after sales service than HP in laptop department. AMD 8750M is good but i saw a laptop at croma with 64bit bus width. so highly doubt that graphic is better than 7670M



Are you sure about the 8750m on the Samsung np370? I read a review where the reviewer specifically mentioned that it comes with a directx 11.1 128bit 8750.. I think I googled Samsung series 3 370 review.. A YouTube link came up which pointed to a text review in some other language.. 
PS what about the Vaio I mentioned? Any other suggestions?


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 14, 2013)

RON28 said:


> actually you heard wrong, Samsung laptops have bad after sales service than HP in laptop department. AMD 8750M is good but i saw a laptop at croma with 64bit bus width. so highly doubt that graphic is better than 7670M



I found the link to the review – *bit.ly/YwVSF1


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 14, 2013)

RON28 said:


> actually you heard wrong, Samsung laptops have bad after sales service than HP in laptop department. AMD 8750M is good but i saw a laptop at croma with 64bit bus width. so highly doubt that graphic is better than 7670M



No doubt, 8750M > 7670M........ That Samsung one has no DVD drive, that's why I suggested HP + it has better A.S.S. than Samsung. 
If u have Samsung service centre nearby, and u r ok without DVD drive, then get Samsung one......



2kool2btrue said:


> Are you sure about the 8750m on the Samsung np370? I read a review where the reviewer specifically mentioned that it comes with a directx 11.1 128bit 8750.. I think I googled Samsung series 3 370 review.. A YouTube link came up which pointed to a text review in some other language..
> PS what about the Vaio I mentioned? Any other suggestions?



Vaio has i3-3xxxU processor i.e Ultra Low Voltage processor, so performance less than i3-3110M.



2kool2btrue said:


> I found the link to the review – *bit.ly/YwVSF1



Good review, 3.5 hr+ in light usage is good enough battery backup.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay i've confirmed this.. 8750m does not come in a 64 bit variant.. perhaps what you saw might have been the 8570m?


RON28 said:


> actually you heard wrong, Samsung laptops have bad after sales service than HP in laptop department. AMD 8750M is good but i saw a laptop at croma with 64bit bus width. so highly doubt that graphic is better than 7670M



Samsung has worse A.S.S than HP?  This sucks.. Are you aware if the NP370 has overheating and throttling issues as well? Vaio has a very weak processor else the sound quality is fantastic and the build and display is pretty good too.. even if it had a 64 bit GT740m, it would still perform well I believe(seeing lenovo z500 benchmarks).. now what is left? any other laptop in this price range?
PS - should I wait for 4th gen systems to arrive? how long will they take?


anupam_pb said:


> No doubt, 8750M > 7670M........ That Samsung one has no DVD drive, that's why I suggested HP + it has better A.S.S. than Samsung.
> If u have Samsung service centre nearby, and u r ok without DVD drive, then get Samsung one......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 14, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> Okay i've confirmed this.. 8750m does not come in a 64 bit variant.. perhaps what you saw might have been the 8570m?
> 
> 
> Samsung has worse A.S.S than HP?  This sucks.. Are you aware if the NP370 has overheating and throttling issues as well? Vaio has a very weak processor else the sound quality is fantastic and the build and display is pretty good too.. even if it had a 64 bit GT740m, it would still perform well I believe(seeing lenovo z500 benchmarks).. now what is left? any other laptop in this price range?
> PS - should I wait for 4th gen systems to arrive? how long will they take?


4th gen under 45k is not possible for the next 1-2 months. Better go with samsung with 8750.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 14, 2013)

what about 1gb vs 2gb 8750m versions? there's a price difference of 850 rs only.. however, is 2gb really needed? I plan to game at native 1366x768 resolution only..


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 14, 2013)

also, I'd like to know if the samsung np370 has throttling and/or overheating issues like its elder kin NP550?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2013)

better go with Sony FIT series with GT 740M, screen quality is really good with sub woofer speakers, and at the end, Sony laptops have best looks.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 15, 2013)

RON28 said:


> better go with Sony FIT series with GT 740M, screen quality is really good with sub woofer speakers, and at the end, Sony laptops have best looks.


but won't the processor bottleneck the gpu? also, isnt the 740m 64 bit weaker than 8750m 128 bit in the samsung np370?
even the i5 3rd gen ulv processor is inferior to the standard i3-3120m acc to notebookcheck..
does the sony overheat as well? 
At what price is the Hp g6-2603tx, suggested here, available at nehru place(locally)? Flipkart earlier had an offer where they have free 2 years extended warranty, unlimited music downloads and a gift voucher but that is nt available anymore.. 
So its 34k for np370r5e-s06in vs 38k for sony vaio i3 ulv model vs 37k for hp g6.. im very confused!!

okay, if it is hp, this model also looks nice - HP Pavilion G6-2312AX - *www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-2301ax-laptop-apu-quad-core-a8-4gb-500gb-win8-2-5gb-graph/p/itmdgtjcmdusnsky?pid=COMDGTJCRYXXV8CE&otracker=variants flipkart also has offers on this product which will end tomorrow..


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 16, 2013)

the free extended warranty for hp laptops has already expired on the 10th of August.. So now, I'm left with the NP370R5E but no one has really commented on the throttling/overheating issues yet..
PS - if I can stretch my budget to 40k, is there something better available?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 16, 2013)

Any laptop with ULV processor is not that weak if it has got decent dedicated graphic card, And if you check lenovo G500 thread, GT 740M with 64bit bus width is not that weak. so I5 ulv processor is 15% slower than I5 3230M. i think you shouldn't increase your budget because you are going to get same performance.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 16, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Any laptop with ULV processor is not that weak if it has got decent dedicated graphic card, And if you check lenovo G500 thread, GT 740M with 64bit bus width is not that weak. so I5 ulv processor is 15% slower than I5 3230M. i think you shouldn't increase your budget because you are going to get same performance.



I'll check the vaio fit 15E out in a store.. How are sony's service centers? Better than hp and samsung I'm guessing?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 16, 2013)

i would definitely say better than Samsung, HP and SONY and lenovo and Dell  have been manufacturing laptops from quite a old time and there service is better than Samsung.

if you have doubt about sony then go for lenovo z500


----------



## swiftshashi (Aug 16, 2013)

I would like to suggest HP G6 2320TX...Its available for 39k in most of the HP worlds now and has a pretty good configuration.Plus it will easily tame medium gaming sessions.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay.. I'll look into that model.. Its just the processor that concerns me. Lenovo Z500 is priced at 45k.. goes way over my budget unfortunately. I was comfortable with a 35k budget but there really needs to be something spectacular to make it go to 40k :-/


RON28 said:


> i would definitely say better than Samsung, HP and SONY and lenovo and Dell  have been manufacturing laptops from quite a old time and there service is better than Samsung.
> 
> if you have doubt about sony then go for lenovo z500



Thanks mate. I'm assuming its the same G6-2313TX with windows 8 and an additional 500gb hard disk. I have a legit copy of windows with me so would rather save on the 4k.
btw, since gaming is the main criteria here, why not the Asus X53TK(Link)?
It flaunts the same 7670m albeit with 1gb memory. However, i don't plan to game at more than 768p resolution. Also, for gaming the performance should be roughly similar to the g6. I may be wrong here.. SMC quoted a price of 26k for this laptop over the phone. I'm sure he would budge more when negotiated in person. 





swiftshashi said:


> I would like to suggest HP G6 2320TX...Its available for 39k in most of the HP worlds now and has a pretty good configuration.Plus it will easily tame medium gaming sessions.


Utter Confusion! :-S


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Go in for the hp I have one as well with a8 CPU and dual graphics its a great laptop except for the keyboard layout which nearly all the laptops suggested here have


----------



## Cilus (Aug 17, 2013)

Nopes. A8 is good for medicore gaming and on that budget, you can get latest A10-5750M Richland CPU based laptops from brands like Lenovo which offers 20% performance over even the A10-4600M, the most powerful Trinity based APU.

And Dual Graphics is not at all mature which is basically a Hybrid CrossfireX solution, is not mature enough, even with the latest Catalyst 13.8 driver. Check the review in Tomshardware and you will find out. I have checked the Laptop configs suggested here and in my opinion, a 3rd Gen i5 + HD 8750M is the best configuration for gaming. But not sure about the heating issues of the Samsung laptop. 
In general, look for something like an i5 + GT 635M or 640M. Even a GT 720M can be considered which offers performance between a GT 630M and 635M (based on older Fermi). In AMD front, HD 8750M (128 Bit 384 GCN Cores) or HD 8670M (64 Bit, 384 GCN Cores) should be the choice.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 17, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> Go in for the hp I have one as well with a8 CPU and dual graphics its a great laptop except for the keyboard layout which nearly all the laptops suggested here have


Thank you for replying! I didn't really like the looks of the hp g6. I'll check it once again though. The thing is I don't really see A-CX being applied on most games. Without crossfire, the performance is nowhere near an 8750m/635m/740m.



Cilus said:


> Nopes. A8 is good for medicore gaming and on that budget, you can get latest A10-5750M Richland CPU based laptops from brands like Lenovo which offers 20% performance over even the A10-4600M, the most powerful Trinity based APU.
> 
> And Dual Graphics is not at all mature which is basically a Hybrid CrossfireX solution, is not mature enough, even with the latest Catalyst 13.8 driver. Check the review in Tomshardware and you will find out. I have checked the Laptop configs suggested here and in my opinion, a 3rd Gen i5 + HD 8750M is the best configuration for gaming. But not sure about the heating issues of the Samsung laptop.
> In general, look for something like an i5 + GT 635M or 640M. Even a GT 720M can be considered which offers performance between a GT 630M and 635M (based on older Fermi). In AMD front, HD 8750M (128 Bit 384 GCN Cores) or HD 8670M (64 Bit, 384 GCN Cores) should be the choice.



3rd gen i5+8750m costs around 43k. that is beyond my budget so I can either afford i3+8750m(samsung np370r5e) or the i3 ulv+740m(sont fit 15e).
Isn't there something that comes with DOS? I don't really need windows.. if samsung's i5+8750m came with dos, it would have been at least 3k cheaper. 
How is the ASUS K55VJ-SJ120D?(Intel Core i5 3210- 8GB RAM- 750GB HDD- 15.6 Inches- DOS- 2GB - 635M)
I've been reading a lot of complaints on flipkart where a similar i7 model overheats and shuts down after 20 mins of gaming(wth!?).
Looking at all this I was considering the cheaper Asus X53TK(A6-3400, 4gb, 320gb, 7670m, dos) so that I could save money now and buy something better with a bigger budget 1.5 years down the line). However, if the samsung one doesn't overheat I'd rather stick with that(should I?)
mayday!! mayday!!!


----------



## rouble (Aug 17, 2013)

Dude have a look at this if you haven't seen it..You can't go wrong with this.
It covers all your points and even more..It will be the right choice if you are not dying for only a 8750m gpu.
Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop
Listing of the same lapop on Flipkart Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 17, 2013)

I needed something better than the 7670m at this price point. I can get a 7670m based machine for less than the NP350. Like I said before, the X53TK represents more vfm than other 7670m based machines. 
Any other richland based notebooks to consider?


rouble said:


> Dude have a look at this if you haven't seen it..You can't go wrong with this.
> It covers all your points and even more..It will be the right choice if you are not dying for only a 8750m gpu.
> Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop
> Listing of the same lapop on Flipkart Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Nopes. A8 is good for medicore gaming and on that budget, you can get latest A10-5750M Richland CPU based laptops from brands like Lenovo which offers 20% performance over even the A10-4600M, the most powerful Trinity based APU.
> 
> And Dual Graphics is not at all mature which is basically a Hybrid CrossfireX solution, is not mature enough, even with the latest Catalyst 13.8 driver. Check the review in Tomshardware and you will find out. I have checked the Laptop configs suggested here and in my opinion, a 3rd Gen i5 + HD 8750M is the best configuration for gaming. But not sure about the heating issues of the Samsung laptop.
> In general, look for something like an i5 + GT 635M or 640M. Even a GT 720M can be considered which offers performance between a GT 630M and 635M (based on older Fermi). In AMD front, HD 8750M (128 Bit 384 GCN Cores) or HD 8670M (64 Bit, 384 GCN Cores) should be the choice.



True but he ll have to extend his budget a bit for i5 for his budget he can get amd a10 easily

I also have a dell inspiron 15R 7520 as well as hp pavilion g6 and both are solid performers only the dell remains cooler than the hp
I have a Samsung as well which has alot of issues with the service centre etc dont take Samsung trust me they think Indians are fools and are trying to lure them to their crappy products


----------



## Cilus (Aug 17, 2013)

rouble said:


> Dude have a look at this if you haven't seen it..You can't go wrong with this.
> It covers all your points and even more..It will be the right choice if you are not dying for only a 8750m gpu.
> Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop
> Listing of the same lapop on Flipkart Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop



 Check the very 1st post here where OP has shortlisted another Samsung laptop with almost identical configuration (but higher version of i5). But other members are pointing out the heating issue and CPU throttling problem ot it. Actually HD 7670M is not a good GPU for gaming now a days.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 17, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> True but he ll have to extend his budget a bit for i5 for his budget he can get amd a10 easily
> 
> I also have a dell inspiron 15R 7520 as well as hp pavilion g6 and both are solid performers only the dell remains cooler than the hp
> I have a Samsung as well which has alot of issues with the service centre etc dont take Samsung trust me they think Indians are fools and are trying to lure them to their crappy products


Oh ho! I went to a store and saw the NP370 today. It looked pretty solid to me but then the VAIO Fit 15E was presented and it was definitely a looker. Now if Samsung has absurd service for its laptops (and realizing most of them overheat), I'm losing interest in it. which samsung laptop do you have?



Cilus said:


> Check the very 1st post here where OP has shortlisted another Samsung laptop with almost identical configuration (but higher version of i5). But other members are pointing out the heating issue and CPU throttling problem ot it. Actually HD 7670M is not a good GPU for gaming now a days.



True! 
Now samsung has issues, sony has a weaker processor, hp has 7670m, asus - overheats(or only the particular i7 variant does?).. now what? :-/


----------



## powerstarprince (Aug 17, 2013)

I think this one is the best for u.. u should increase ur budget by around 3k for this..
*www.snapdeal.com/product/hp-pavili...9138589?utm_source=omegatxn&utm_campaign=afts

hd 8670m > gt 720m of lenovo g500s which is at same price too


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 17, 2013)

Co-incidentally, notebookcheck has put up a review of the lenovo g505s and it states "People looking for a gaming capable notebook better continue their search. The G505s can play a few current 3D games smoothly, but only when low resolution and low quality settings are chosen."
 


shadow said:


> go with the lenovo g505s .. a8 richland..


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 19, 2013)

okay.. I am now giving the Asus X53TK a serious thought.. Anyone care to comment? It seems a decent buy for 26k. I've read that the A6-3420 can be overclocked to 2.8Ghz and the 7670m is already a decent gpu and with 6520g+7670m a-crossfire solution, some current-gen games(like crysis 3) can run better(at least 30fps at medium settings). Any game which is playable at medium settings is more than decent for me. 
If I go with this, I can save money and buy a better ~50k laptop next year..

PS - I do want to max out FIFA 13 and the upcoming FIFA 14 at the monitor's native 768p resolution.

What do you guys think?


----------



## powerstarprince (Aug 19, 2013)

Its a good option but don't overclock..  the cpu itself heats a lot and when u oc it gets even worse. Try to stabilize turbo boost and allow it to always run at 2.4 ghz when running games. Fifa 14 has fair chances of running maxed using hd 7670m.

If u still wanna spend 35k get this HP Pavilion 15-e021TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 19, 2013)

okay. Some guy on his blog has written that the liano cpu's are over-volted on stock settings so there's some head-room in that department. he suggested both undervolting and overclocking at the same time. I can see several people being successful in gaining performance by following his tutorial(LINK) I did see that hp model. But, isn't 8670m marginally better than 7670m? (Also, the Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN is better equipped and is cheaper but people here are recommending against samsung notebooks)





shadow said:


> Its a good option but don't overclock..  the cpu itself heats a lot and when u oc it gets even worse. Try to stabilize turbo boost and allow it to always run at 2.4 ghz when running games. Fifa 14 has fair chances of running maxed using hd 7670m.
> 
> If u still wanna spend 35k get this HP Pavilion 15-e021TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## powerstarprince (Aug 19, 2013)

*forum.lowyat.net/topic/2504771/all
This is also an overclockin guide
Yeah 8670m is marginally better but still it's not that bad to have. It might perform at the lvl of 8730 in most games..


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the guide! 
okay.. what about an i3-3227u+7670m combo(dell inspiron 15)? What should perform better? - gaming and normal day-to-day basic tasks - A stock(or overclocked?) A6-3420m+7670m or i3 3227u+7670m? 


shadow said:


> *forum.lowyat.net/topic/2504771/all
> This is also an overclockin guide
> Yeah 8670m is marginally better but still it's not that bad to have. It might perform at the lvl of 8730 in most games..


----------



## powerstarprince (Aug 19, 2013)

At stock speeds, an i3 3227u should perform better than a6 3420m in most of the apps and games. Overclocking the a6 can improve a bit but not much.. it may not equal the performance of i3. For gaming both of them are okay since 7670m is just a mid-range gpu.
Only diff.. u get with the asus laptop is that the dgpu can be used in crossfire with integrated and this may improve performance even more in some games. Also that the asus is cheaper for a laptop with the same gpu hd 7670m.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 19, 2013)

The link you showed however, shows the a6 as a very potent chip. The WEI after the overclock went up to 7.3 for the processor! I'm sure it tramps the i3-3227u after being overclocked.. don't you think so?


shadow said:


> At stock speeds, an i3 3227u should perform better than a6 3420m in most of the apps and games. Overclocking the a6 can improve a bit but not much.. it may not equal the performance of i3. For gaming both of them are okay since 7670m is just a mid-range gpu.
> Only diff.. u get with the asus laptop is that the dgpu can be used in crossfire with integrated and this may improve performance even more in some games. Also that the asus is cheaper for a laptop with the same gpu hd 7670m.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Sep 5, 2013)

bought the asus x53tk.. overclocked and undervolted the cpu from 1.5 GHz to 2.35 Ghz. Also, overclocked the GPU(7670m) from 600/900 MHz to 725/1055 MHz. upgraded the ram from 4gb to 8gb. The WEI for the CPU shot up from 6.5 to 7.1.. the base score is now 5.9(HDD).. Also, there is a noticeable improvement in frame rates in games after the overclock.. Temperatures are still under 85 degreed for the cpu and around 75 degrees in maximum stress mode.
Have an old backlog of games to clear (starting from the year 2005) so this should serve for 1.5 years at least considering that 2012-13 games can still run in medium settings at 768p resolution.
Thank you everyone for the assistance..


----------



## $hadow (Sep 5, 2013)

Congo


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats.. u can try OCing the gpu to 750/1050 i got good results from it.
Max u can go without much risk is 780/1075 but always 20-30mhz below what is meant to be a limited maximum.
Did u try 3dmark 11 to post scores?


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Sep 5, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Congo


TY!


shadow said:


> Congrats.. u can try OCing the gpu to 750/1050 i got good results from it.
> Max u can go without much risk is 780/1075 but always 20-30mhz below what is meant to be a limited maximum.
> Did u try 3dmark 11 to post scores?


Thanks.. I'll post them when I get 3D mark.. btw, i can't go beyond 735/1055MhZ.. I see artifacts if I push it any further. I'm using 13.4WHQL. Which drivers are you using?


----------



## RON28 (Sep 5, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> bought the asus x53tk.. overclocked and undervolted the cpu from 1.5 GHz to 2.35 Ghz. Also, overclocked the GPU(7670m) from 600/900 MHz to 725/1055 MHz. upgraded the ram from 4gb to 8gb. The WEI for the CPU shot up from 6.5 to 7.1.. the base score is now 5.9(HDD).. Also, there is a noticeable improvement in frame rates in games after the overclock.. Temperatures are still under 85 degreed for the cpu and around 75 degrees in maximum stress mode.
> Have an old backlog of games to clear (starting from the year 2005) so this should serve for 1.5 years at least considering that 2012-13 games can still run in medium settings at 768p resolution.
> Thank you everyone for the assistance..



Congrats, if possible post in-depth review. because there are many people who have a budget of 30k and need a portable moderate gaming machine.

Use this drivers and tell the performance.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Sep 5, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Congrats, if possible post in-depth review. because there are many people who have a budget of 30k and need a portable moderate gaming machine.
> 
> Use this drivers and tell the performance.


leshcat is for intel+amd I think.. X53tk is AMD+AMD 
I'll post a review soon.. This may be(perhaps) the best gaming laptop under 30k
What all benchmarks do I need to run?


----------



## RON28 (Sep 6, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> leshcat is for intel+amd I think.. X53tk is AMD+AMD
> I'll post a review soon.. This may be(perhaps) the best gaming laptop under 30k
> What all benchmarks do I need to run?



no need of any benchmark, just play games in Dx9 mode and tell people how is it in medium settings, sometimes people want to buy 30k laptop for medium gaming because they can't buy PC ( portability ).


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 6, 2013)

i'm using leshcats 13.1 v1 whql. Mines intel + amd. For u not a problem use amd drivers. Found that from 13.8 beta even intel+amd guys can get the official amd drivers to work for them.  Did u try keeping mem clock at 900 mhz and increasing core as far as possible until u see artifacts. I think u shud reduce ur memclock a bit n drag the core a bit more. My score for 750/1050 with turbo enabled for the cpu is P1523 and graphics is 1386 which is more than a hd 7690m at stock speeds and almost at a level of hd 7670m xt gddr5 one.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Sep 6, 2013)

shadow said:


> i'm using leshcats 13.1 v1 whql. Mines intel + amd. For u not a problem use amd drivers. Found that from 13.8 beta even intel+amd guys can get the official amd drivers to work for them.  Did u try keeping mem clock at 900 mhz and increasing core as far as possible until u see artifacts. I think u shud reduce ur memclock a bit n drag the core a bit more. My score for 750/1050 with turbo enabled for the cpu is P1523 and graphics is 1386 which is more than a hd 7690m at stock speeds and almost at a level of hd 7670m xt gddr5 one.


I'll get 3D Mark today and post the scores by tonight.. I find it more stable at 5/1055.. I'll take your advice and keep the memory clock at 900 and then see how far I can push the core clock..



shadow said:


> i'm using leshcats 13.1 v1 whql. Mines intel + amd. For u not a problem use amd drivers. Found that from 13.8 beta even intel+amd guys can get the official amd drivers to work for them.  Did u try keeping mem clock at 900 mhz and increasing core as far as possible until u see artifacts. I think u shud reduce ur memclock a bit n drag the core a bit more. My score for 750/1050 with turbo enabled for the cpu is P1523 and graphics is 1386 which is more than a hd 7690m at stock speeds and almost at a level of hd 7670m xt gddr5 one.


 which processor do you have? can you post a link to your detailed scores?

As promised, here are the 3D Mark 11 scores under different scenarios -
1. CPU @ 1.9 Ghz(stays at 70 degrees under load), GPU @ stock - 600/900, crossfire off - P1192 - *www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7121801
2. CPU @ 2.35 GHz (stays under 85 degrees during stress), GPU OC - 735/1055(stays around 77 degrees under stress), crossfire off - P1422 - *www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7121850
3. CPU @ 2.7 GHz (is in the middle 90's under stress), GPU OC - 735/1055(stays around 77 degrees under stress), crossfire off - P1433 - *www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7122685
4. CPU @ 2.35 GHz (stays under 85 degrees during stress), GPU OC - 735/1055 (stays around 77 degrees under stress), CROSSFIRE ON - P1833 - *www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7122902
With crossfire on, it reaches the level of a GT 640m..
Will post a review soon..


----------

